# Anxiety



## Livi926 (Feb 27, 2013)

It will be two weeks this Saturday that my fiance and I adopted Olivia from a shelter. She's three years old, lived with owner until last month when she was dropped off at the shelter as they couldn't take care of her anymore. 

She is SUPER attached to me but getting better with this everyday. She does, however, freak out when we leave the house--regardless of the amount of time. Whines, cries, barks, runs around crazy (we set up the iPad to record). She isn't, thankfully, destructive. We nervous to crate her as she might hurt herself so we locked her in our kitchen using baby gates--she climbed the gate and jumped over! 

Had a vet check her out after adoption and mentioned her anxiety. She isn't alone all day while we're in work--she stays with my grandmother, which the vet said is a good thing. She said the anxiety it to be expected given her previous situation and it will calm down. If it doesn't calm down within 6 months, she said we can discuss medication. I panicked when I heard six months! Could it really take that long? I don't necessarily want to drug her but I do want her to be comfortable alone. Plus I'm thinking of neighbors once Spring comes and the windows are open etc.....

I know it's going to take time for her to get used to the house, etc. and we're working with her on leaving little by little, per the advice of the internet. 
Just looking to see how long it has taken for those pups who experienced the sep anxiety to finally calm down or calm down enough that I myself don't dread leaving her be. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:wave:
Hi to you and Olivia, what a lovely name - do post a picture it would be nice to see her.

Kiki has never been a problem to leave, but we used to have a rescue rottie cross who was terrible! He could not cope with being left and was very destructive. In the end we had to use a crate - otherwise there was a real risk we would come home to a destroyed house.
He was happy in his crate and would go in when asked (just as well, he was a big lad and it would have been impossible to get him in it, if he had not wanted to go in.) If we left him bedding in his crate he destroyed it, but settled happily in there with a kong and other chewy treats. When we came back I wasn't stressed and he didn't seem to be - left loose in the house he would leap at the doors and do that rottie roar and his whole front would be sopping wet where he had been drooling...
It took about 18 months before he could be left loose at home and be relaxed while we were out...
I know some people on here have used thunder shirts and they have helped anxious pups to settle.
It must be tough for you, but I'm sure eventually Olivia will be more settled... 
You could try training her to settle on her bed while you are in the room, rather than letting her lie on your knee or on the couch with you.
Good luck.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Get a crate and cover it. sounds like she nneds security. how long did she used to be left by jer old owner. 

have you left a radio on for her. leaving a kong for her. 


its only been 2 weeks you need to give her more time to settle. its alot of change for her in such a short time. 


try leaving her in one room and go about doing the house work or whatever so she can see you coming and going. that might help her relax a little more.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I would think a covered crate would be a good idea, to be honest I would think she would be less likely to hurt herself in a crate, she should feel safer. Just try for really short periods first. My dog is just a year and has separation anxiety if I leave him lose in the house, or any room, but he will settle in his crate. (although I only cover it at night), he does now settle behind the baby gate when I am upstairs or in another room, it's just if I try to leave the house that he gets upset.


----------



## Livi926 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for your responses! I know I'm being impatient for sure 

Hi Marzi: I only have her shelter pic (rest are on my phone) but I will certainly post a pic of Olivia shortly. She does wear a Thundershirt and I've started given her calming chews. The TS works to calm her in the car but not so much, yet, in the house by herself.

Have no idea how long she was kept alone by previous owner. Shelter had VERY little information. When the shelter took her for an exam and to be spayed, they said she showed signs of welping so maybe that's an issue too? 

We do leave the TV on and give her a bone treat she loves but she can't be bothered with the bone at all once we leave. 

I guess we're going to have to break down and try the crate. I was just afraid she might hurt her paws trying to escape but we shall see. 

Thanks again for your responses & help!


----------

